# Singles and Doubles



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I've been seeing a lot more single grouse and double grouse recently, as opposed to the opener when I saw them in large covies. Can someone explain why I'm seeing more sharptails scattered about, rather than in a larger group these days?

I've heard they will group (or re-group) when it gets cooler, but I never expected to find them scattered in cover like pheasants, is this normal and I'm just a rookie or is there another explaination, like hunting pressure?

Thanks for the insight to come!


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I have always noticed that the cold weather dictates the grouping of birds. Being that it has been relatively warm the first 3 weeks of the season, I dont think they would have grouped up as much.

I was out last weekend and noticed a few medium coveys of birds (5-7), but also found a TON of singles and doubles.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I wondered about that too. Is it possible that as the young mature they disperse as a protection mechanism? Sept is the month for the hawk migration and maybe land preditors scatter coveys at night as the young of those species are also dispersing?


----------

